# Radio host compares three black famous women to shades of toast. Can't make this stuff up.



## Melaninme (Mar 27, 2021)

Sports radio host’s racist comments on Serena Williams’ skin tone get him fired
					

The conversation started with toaster settings and then took an extremely controversial turn.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## frizzy (Mar 28, 2021)

Let's start comparing them to degrees of raw to lightly boiled chicken.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 28, 2021)

^^^ No need- he got fired. That’s exactly what should happen. When you have a good idea that your need to be racist is going to mess with your coins that’s 

Then again- I might believe some of them when they say they have no idea that something is racist or that they are behaving in a racist manner to be shocked at the outcome, because I would be cleaning out my desk as soon as the decision to express the thought made it down my synapses towards my mouth.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 28, 2021)

This is why I roll my eyes every time I hear or read a version of the words “we’re all just black to white folks”.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 29, 2021)

Losing a job during covid is no joke. He may need to reach out to Omari for that book list.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 29, 2021)

him and  his apology.

He literally started out by saying, "I may get into trouble for this" and kept going so he knew exactly how offensive it was.  I found the toast part cringy but minor.   The rating of attractiveness by how much white or as he said mullatto blood in black women to be attractive is racist and irresponsible AF.  It's not about who he is attracted to, it's that he just felt comfortable saying on a public platform that white blood makes black women better.  That is not an insult to black women's vanity it is a statement of our erasure.

Does the average white man feel that white blood makes women better?  Yes, and he is supposed to.  This is what every group of men is supposed to believe about the women who share his blood.  What they ain't supposed to do is cross over outside they lane targeting women of other groups like this.  It's a cheap shot with juicier bits of female dog made-ness.  He earned his firing and deserves an .


----------



## PatDM'T (Mar 29, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> him and  his apology.
> 
> He literally started out by saying, "I may get into trouble for this" and kept going so he knew exactly how offensive it was.  I found the toast part cringy but minor.   The rating of attractiveness by how much white or as he said mullatto blood in black women to be attractive is racist and irresponsible AF.  It's not about who he is attracted to, it's that he just felt comfortable saying on a public platform that white blood makes black women better.  That is not an insult to black women's vanity it is a statement of our erasure.
> 
> Does the average white man feel that white blood makes women better?  Yes, and he is supposed to.  This is what every group of men is supposed to believe about the women who share his blood.  What they ain't supposed to do is cross over outside they lane targeting women of other groups like this.  It's a cheap shot with juicier bits of female dog made-ness.  He earned his firing and deserves an .


I have not yet
listened to the clip 
but I do agree that
by a certain age
you have to know
how to be tactful. 
And rather than find
him offensive, I am
amused the way
you might be if
someone farted
then blamed you. 

When I tell you
that I truly, deeply
find us beautiful and
so blessed with assets
that others lack that
I would not trade 
any for the world, 
it is the most
transparent I can be.
I really do feel a 
pride and gratitude 
when I allow myself
to bask in the fact
that I am black
It makes me stop 
in my tracks taking
a moment to
praise the Creator. 

Yet while I am 
intrinsically aware
of how fortunate
my race is, not just
in appearance but 
also in inner beauty 
and resilience and a
drive that can move
mountains if allowed 
to manifest, I would
never dare make
the less fortunate 
feel bad by pointing 
out to them
what I know they
unfortunately lack. 

So it boggles 
my mind that 
someone so 
comfortable in his
skin would feel the 
need to blurt out 
sentiments that seem
crafted to boost his
own ego while crashing
that of those he deems
less than him. 
Rather, it is misery
that seeks company.

The fact that white
people seem to go
out of their way to
try to make black people
think that they, the latter,
are beneath them (former)
reeks of jealousy and 
fear to me, not 
self assured pride. 

Think about it:
if you saw a cripple,
would you talk about
how more able you
are to get around 
and do things more 
easily than he, 
let alone do it within
earshot of the guy?

Probably not. 
Why? Duh, it would
be redundant. 
Plus why be 
insensitive and
mock his misfortune?
Your conscience and
common sense and
just sheer good manners
would tell you to keep
any such thoughts 
to yourself. 
At the least,
you would have
compassion and 
sympathize with 
his plight. 

But white racist people
strike me as versions 
of Trump in varying doses.

They say things to
convince themselves
and those on their team
that things aren't how
they really are and 
they do it often to make
themselves believe a lie,
because the truth is
unbearable. 

I mean, why else would
they keep messing
with us when we are
minding our own business?

And don't tell me how
even _we_ make jokes
about them and diss them.
They started the yo mama
we are just playing our turn.

I think our glory highlights
and reminds them of
their inferiority and 
deficiencies. 

Deficient of full
facial features, 
deficient of color, 
deficient of body curves, 
deficient in muscle density,
deficient in creativity and culture,
deficient in originality
deficient in artistry
...TBH I am convinced
we are smarter too
and they know it which
is why white men
have spent years 
making sure they 
thwart every effort
to afford us the same
resources and freedoms
lest we spread our
wings and soar leaving
them behind. 

Sorry for getting
carried away but
this is the only place,
besides my home,
where I can be real
and celebrate us,
without fear of
hurting others.
Because unlike that
dude in the clip, 
I have tact and 
the heart to
know better than
to rub my beliefs
in the faces of 
those not so lucky.

Furthermore,
I know our worth.
I do not need to yell
it on a platform 
and put others down
to prove to myself 
what is so bloody
obvious to me.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 30, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I found the toast part cringy but minor.



I didn't, but as it was my "nickname" in school by both white and black boys I may be sensitive  Not sure about major, but offensive enough to be suspended on that alone. I'm not in the mood to switch on the radio and hear a white man brag about his coloursim, I could tell he was actively enjoying putting dark women down. Moving onto clarify his racism - they were right to sack him.

He aint sorry - as usual just worried about job prospects.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 30, 2021)

BonBon said:


> I didn't, but as it was my "nickname" in school by both white and black boys I may be sensitive  Not sure about major, but offensive enough to be suspended on that alone. I'm not in the mood to switch on the radio and hear a white man brag about his coloursim, I could tell he was actively enjoying putting dark women down. Moving onto clarify his racism - they were right to sack him.
> 
> He aint sorry - as usual just worried about job prospects.


You are not being sensitive, your feelings are valid.  I throw toast in with all the shades of chocolate, caramel, coffee and assorted food comparisons (Bonbon?) of the brown complexion.  My reason for looking at this the way I do is not about the patriarchy but because lots of black women like the food comparisons that's why there's so many Chocolate/Cocoa/Mocha/Almond - Diva/Queen/Princess/Mama's floating around the internets.    If someone is using the comparison to pay a compliment I find it cringy but harmless.  What this  did was not that and we both agree he should be fired.


----------



## futureapl (Apr 3, 2021)

He probably felt comfortable saying that because rappers and people in the entertainment industry get away with it all of the time. Look at Chris Brown.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 3, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You are not being sensitive, your feelings are valid.  I throw toast in with all the shades of chocolate, caramel, coffee and assorted food comparisons (Bonbon?) of the brown complexion.  My reason for looking at this the way I do is not about the patriarchy but because lots of black women like the food comparisons that's why there's so many Chocolate/Cocoa/Mocha/Almond - Diva/Queen/Princess/Mama's floating around the internets.    If someone is using the comparison to pay a compliment I find it cringy but harmless.  What this  did was not that and we both agree he should be fired.


What would you consider to be a non-cringy comparison?


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 3, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> What would you consider to be a non-cringy comparison?


How about
no comparison at
all to non-human
things?

I think I communicate
OK and yet I have
never had to use any 
of the aforementioned
comparisons to describe 
someone. 

If someone's  skintone
is an essential part
of my story,  I will refer
to someone famous who
is that same complexion. 

"Dark like Alek Wek,
light like Jasmine Guy..."


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 3, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> How about
> no comparison at
> all to non-human
> things?
> ...


I see. But what about when someone says a Black woman has "skin like silk" or it's "buttery soft" is that offensive?


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 3, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> I see. But what about when someone says a Black woman has "skin like silk" or it's "buttery soft" is that offensive?



BTW I don't
find any of the
comparisons offensive.
Just unnecessary.

I don't waste
time evaluating
how milky white
or raw meat white
or see-through-clear-
that-veins-show white
ypippo are.

Now if you are
a clown and wear
orange makeup
and are obnoxious
and heartless,
I don't even have
to make an effort.
The clown mask
helps to distract
from everything else
I cannot stand about you.
(Disclaimer: any similarities
of that description to a
former guy you know is
not accidental)

With regard to
your question,
I don't think
being descriptive like
the examples you give
is offensive.
As @Crackers Phinn said,
compliments get a pass.

Perhaps I am not
the right person to
jump on this topic
because I am not
sensitive about stuff
that others might be.
I didn't grow up
in an environment
where shades of my
people were used to
discriminate or promote
some at the expense
of others for years.
But I have enough
sense to understand
why others do take
offense and rightly so.

Like if someone
called me a monkey,
I would not be mad.
I would just find it silly
because I am not one
and don't look like one.

Other than giving
them one of these






...I may smirk


to show them how
ridiculous I think
the remark is
They might as well
have called me
me a cloud
or a fat boy
or an eagle.
I am none of the
above so one
has to be a bit
of a nutter to
assume I am
and then spew it.

I can bet my
bottom dollar that
someone in a mental
institution makes
similar declarations
so bless their heart.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 3, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> What would you consider to be a non-cringy comparison?


I was told that I looked sun kissed like the sands of the Nairobi desert.  No cringe. 



LivingInPeace said:


> I see. But what about when someone says a Black woman has "skin like silk" or it's "buttery soft" is that offensive?


I don't think either of these comments are offensive.


----------



## awhyley (Apr 3, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> I see. But what about when someone says a Black woman has "skin like silk" or it's "buttery soft" is that offensive?



Nah, but those comments aren't meant to cause derision.  He knew that by pitting women against each other via skin tone would cause some problems.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 3, 2021)

awhyley said:


> Nah, but those comments aren't meant to cause derision.  He knew that by pitting women against each other via skin tone would cause some problems.


I wasn't really thinking about the radio show host's comments. I was thinking about the comparisons to chocolate, caramel etc.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 3, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> I wasn't really thinking about the radio show host's comments. I was thinking about the comparisons to chocolate, caramel etc.


A lot of my cringe with the chocolate and assorted brown food references is partially how played out and unoriginal it is.  Truthfully most men don’t have the gravitas to pull of  those kinds of pick up lines without sounding goofy or pervy.


----------

